# AD2P Not Autoconnecting With Blackberry Gateway?



## darkrom (Jul 30, 2011)

Anyone else running this setup successfully? My phone will autoconnect to the built in car bt for the phone, but the media is connected to the blackberry. This works and it stays paired, but I have to manually connect it each time I get in the car. For some reason I feel like if you toggle it into airplane mode after you leave the connection, it will not autoconnect next time, even though it stays paired. So far I've had to reboot each time, but I remember reading toggling airplane again can fix this too, but I haven't tried that.

Does anyone have any information about this or suggestions? I've tried AKOP M2 and M3 with the stock kernels and lean kernel, and im currently on gummynex which also has leankernel. Doesn't seem to matter which kernel or rom so far at least. Other than this I am 100% happy with the phone, so I really want to solve this so I can be fully satisfied with this phone. I've used the same setup with a droid bionic and it worked perfectly. Its a simple bluetooth gateway, it just won't autoconnect about 85% of the time! The times it does, I have done absolutely nothing differently.


----------



## darkrom (Jul 30, 2011)

Bumping this up. I see lots of BT issues with this phone being reported

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## jasonwomack (Jul 11, 2011)

I have the exact same setup and problem. I had a blackberry storm 2 and it worked flawlessly. I moved to a droid og, then droid x and now gnex - all have had problems auto-reconnecting to the blackberry music gateway (despite every device claiming to support the standard.)

I've just accepted turning bluetooth off and back on again when I want to connect, which works about 90% of the time. Sorry I don't have better news. If you doing anyone willing to look into a fix let me know and I'll pitch in $$.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## darkrom (Jul 30, 2011)

jasonwomack said:


> I have the exact same setup and problem. I had a blackberry storm 2 and it worked flawlessly. I moved to a droid og, then droid x and now gnex - all have had problems auto-reconnecting to the blackberry music gateway (despite every device claiming to support the standard.)
> 
> I've just accepted turning bluetooth off and back on again when I want to connect, which works about 90% of the time. Sorry I don't have better news. If you doing anyone willing to look into a fix let me know and I'll pitch in $$.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I too would pay for a fix. Maybe we could get a bounty going for this lol. I hate dealing with it when everything else is so perfect with this phone.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## morbidz (Jul 20, 2011)

mine auto connects about 50% of the time







. sometimes it would connect to BB gateway but wouln't connect to Toyota's BT, sometimes it's the other way around. Toggling BT on/off is an "acceptable" solution for me.

Maybe when I have time to play with NFC tags, I'll place one in my car dock that toggles BT on/off.


----------



## darkrom (Jul 30, 2011)

morbidz said:


> mine auto connects about 50% of the time . sometimes it would connect to BB gateway but wouln't connect to Toyota's BT, sometimes it's the other way around. Toggling BT on/off is an "acceptable" solution for me.
> 
> Maybe when I have time to play with NFC tags, I'll place one in my car dock that toggles BT on/off.


This isn't a bad idea though I'd still like to see the issue addressed. Once I get my pro clip I'll write up a tag for that.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## JustusIV (Dec 22, 2011)

I do not use BB gateway, but i do have a BT head unit in my car. I also see about half the time the media side connects, however i have a button on my head unit that makes it connect, Its the same button that is the pause button when it is connected. It connects 100% of the time when using that button.
Not sure what all this means though.


----------



## darkrom (Jul 30, 2011)

JustusIV said:


> I do not use BB gateway, but i do have a BT head unit in my car. I also see about half the time the media side connects, however i have a button on my head unit that makes it connect, Its the same button that is the pause button when it is connected. It connects 100% of the time when using that button.
> Not sure what all this means though.


Probably means nothing, but any and all input on this issue is important IMO. I dont know how we can get this issue resolved but it needs to happen. Otherwise I have no issues with this phone at all.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## darkrom (Jul 30, 2011)

Worked 1 out of 2 times today. Wonky doesn't begin to describe the BT issues I'm having and I've been on many roms/kernels. Frustrating stuff!


----------



## JustusIV (Dec 22, 2011)

darkrom said:


> Worked 1 out of 2 times today. Wonky doesn't begin to describe the BT issues I'm having and I've been on many roms/kernels. Frustrating stuff!


I am guessing that there is not a button to connect from the Blackberry gateway? Like i said i have about similar results the a2dp connects only about 50% of the time as opposed to the phone side that connects 100% of the time. If i press the connect/pause button it will connect.


----------



## swest6602 (Dec 19, 2011)

I have the issue as well. In my case it is connecting/re-connecting to both my Jawbone Jambox and the Sync system in my Ford Focus (which is also wonky as hell. Fix for Sync is supposed to be out in the next month or so). The phone side connects with no problem but the media often will not connect. Sometimes not at all (probably the Sync side) and sometimes I need to re-boot. Love to see ANY type of fix.


----------



## darkrom (Jul 30, 2011)

JustusIV said:


> I am guessing that there is not a button to connect from the Blackberry gateway? Like i said i have about similar results the a2dp connects only about 50% of the time as opposed to the phone side that connects 100% of the time. If i press the connect/pause button it will connect.


No button.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## darkrom (Jul 30, 2011)

The BT toggle "fix" was working decently. If you get in and out of the car several times a day apparently that "fix" stops working once in a while too. I had to do a full reboot, then toggle BT, and then it connected again. I love and hate this phone just over this BT issue.


----------



## whezzel (Jun 25, 2011)

just tested this with my sony head unit in my truck and my phone autoconnects about 85% of the time. im on aokp m3 with francos kernel. just thought id throw that out there


----------



## thenickisme (Aug 4, 2011)

I also have the BB Gateway and a GNex and although my bt has been kind of wonky too, I believe the main issue is the BB Gateway. I've used that thing for years and used different android phones and tablets throughout that time and have always seen about a 50% success rate.

But don't get me wrong, my GNex has had the most problems with it so far.


----------



## darkrom (Jul 30, 2011)

thenickisme said:


> I also have the BB Gateway and a GNex and although my bt has been kind of wonky too, I believe the main issue is the BB Gateway. I've used that thing for years and used different android phones and tablets throughout that time and have always seen about a 50% success rate.
> 
> But don't get me wrong, my GNex has had the most problems with it so far.


IDK about that though because it worked just perfectly with my bionic







Plus they claim the BB gateway is the best BT gateway there is. I really don't know what to think, but I certainly want it to work after the $ I paid for both the gateway and the phone itself. It's a real bummer!


----------



## darkrom (Jul 30, 2011)

Any news?

Sent from my AT100 using Tapatalk


----------



## darkrom (Jul 30, 2011)

Bumping for the cure!


----------



## JustusIV (Dec 22, 2011)

Surely someone out there knows what is going on here... 50% of the time it connects on A2DP but 100% for the phone side... 
I am just looking for answers on why.. figure that out and I am sure you're have your BB answer.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------

